# White gold Vs Platinum Vs Palladium?



## Migraine (Dec 24, 2018)

In the process of getting an engagement ring made to propose to the girl.

One of the choices I've got to make is the metal. I know I want a white metal and the maker I've chosen to go with has 9ct or 18ct white gold, Platinum and Palladium as options.

Was leaning towards platinum or palladium but then came across a thread on Reddit with some (purported) jewellers/goldsmith's chiming in and they seemed to universally hate platinum/palladium and prefer white gold.

Anyone know anything about it? Pros and cons? I'll keep doing my own research of course but I wouldn't be surprised to find someone on here knows a thing or two about it; knowledge worth tapping into if it's there!

Cheers guys.


----------



## Matus (Dec 24, 2018)

White gold tends to turn slightly yellow over time. 

You do not need to worry about the jeweler’s feelings for materials. That is their job.


----------



## Migraine (Dec 24, 2018)

Matus said:


> White gold tends to turn slightly yellow over time.
> 
> You do not need to worry about the jeweler’s feelings for materials. That is their job.



Well it was more they were saying it doesn't stay looking nice ("platinum looks nice once and that's when the ring is bought").

I wouldn't get it rhodium plated if I got white gold so it wouldn't yellow over time, although obviously wouldn't be brilliant white to begin with (which I'm fine with). 18ct white gold is more of a gun metal type colour as I understand.


----------



## parbaked (Dec 24, 2018)

A lot depends on the ring design, specifically how many stones and how they're set.

https://www.foxfinejewelry.com/articles/whats-the-difference-between-white-gold-and-platinum


----------



## esoo (Dec 24, 2018)

My ex-wedding band was palladium. I like it an never felt shorted against platinum.


----------



## Ryndunk (Dec 24, 2018)

White gold only yellows as the rhodium plating wears away. 18k will be more obvious than 14k when this does happen. When I got our wedding jewelry made I asked for 14k white without the rhodium. I eventually had my wife's ring plated. It didn't cost that much to have done. Any good jewelry shop can do it. In my opinion platinum scratches to easily. Some stores will refinish for free if you orginally bought from them.


----------



## Migraine (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm leaning towards unplated white gold to be honest.

My options would be 9ct or 18ct and looking at this I prefer the look of the 18ct.


----------



## McMan (Dec 24, 2018)

Migraine said:


> I'm leaning towards unplated white gold to be honest.
> 
> My options would be 9ct or 18ct and looking at this I prefer the look of the 18ct.


First things first, best wishes man!!

18ct white (unplated). 18ct is 75% gold; 9ct is 37.5% gold. Gotta go 18ct because it's more than gold in name only  Platinum can show wear/scratches more than white gold. 

The stone is the crazy decision--talk about an arbitrary construction of value!--and a rabbit hole. There are some good deals to be had if your jeweler/stone guy is honest; they can walk you through pricing structures and show you what's right below the cut-offs between categories . (Very slightly smaller size can get cleaner stone for the prices of a larger lesser-grade one... the inverse is a larger stone that has inclusions can also be a great deal depending on where the inclusions are and whether the setting will hide them or not... etc. etc. --- a lot of cross-cutting variables depending on what you're prioritizing...) Have fun!


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 24, 2018)

We went with platinum, and have not regretted it (solitaire engagement ring, her bands which as small diamonds, and my plain band). After 10 years my band could use a polish, but my wife's still look almost brand new.

First marriage went with gold rings. My band was beat to heck quickly. Come to think of it, so was I.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Dec 24, 2018)

Platinum band for me (24 years and counting) and agree with David that it has been fine (and could use a polish). I preferred it since it weights more (denser) and it is best that I know it is on my hand as "absent minded" can be quite applicable to me ... as in wallet, sun glasses, wedding bands ... unless I "feel" the issue (sitting, sunlight and no weight on my finger) ...

But also congrats as well!


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 25, 2018)

Don't get plated white gold. The plating can wear off and it doesn't look so good over time.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 25, 2018)

Have a un plated white gold Deco style mans ring with Australian Opal. When got it thought the white gold looked better with the stone than gold. It has held up well over the years don't wear it all the time though. 

White gold or Platinum look good with diamond rings too. Congrads.


----------



## gman (Dec 27, 2018)

i went with 14k white gold 5 years ago. my band could probably use a polish soon, but it has knurled edges, so the scratches almost look natural. my wife's rings both have small diamonds down the sides, so the band material is hardly visible anyway.


----------



## ian (Dec 29, 2018)

Same, 14k in 2013. I like the scratches. It’s no blue patina, but it’s character.


----------



## Mingooch (Dec 29, 2018)

Went with platinum, going on 14+ years and still looks great


----------



## ThinMan (Dec 30, 2018)

Platinum. 

I believe it is the traditional material, after yellow gold. It is generally what is used in diamond settings. 

It will scratch but I believe anything you wear all the time will scratch. Call it character. It still looks good.

Twenty five years and counting:


----------



## keen (Dec 30, 2018)

The mass/heft, durability, pureness, and malleability of platinum make it the hands down winner in my book...

I would take any "jeweler" on Reddit who "hates" platinum opinion with a grain of salt as they probably just don't have the tools or skills to work with it correctly...gold is a lot easier to work with. Spend some time on a few professional jewelry forums and keep researching.


----------



## NBrewster (Jan 3, 2019)

Most jewelers don't even cast their own rings, so it's odd that someone would speak ill of any particular metal. They just contract out the casting to another company and mark it up. 

My father's second marriage he machined the rings out of a steel plate. Always thought it was pretty badass looking. Also meets most durability requirements


----------



## Migraine (Apr 7, 2019)

Popped the question yesterday. Super happy with how the ring came out in the end. Tiny bit (1-2 size, can see in the picture I think) small so gone to be resized and she's mega-sulking about it being "stolen" off her so I guess she must like it . Life is good!


----------



## ian (Apr 7, 2019)

Fantastic! Congrats on the engagement---that's awesome.

So what did you end up going with, for those of us who can't tell from the picture?


----------



## Migraine (Apr 7, 2019)

9ct white gold. I know that's not really a 'thing' in the US and some people would probably argue it's not even gold, but when I went and looked at them in the jeweller's I really liked the creamy colour, it has a lovely vintagey look to it. 

IDK why rhodium plating is the standard, it's mental - unplated white gold is beautiful. Why you'd cover it up and then have to keep getting it re-dipped I have no clue.


----------



## ian (Apr 7, 2019)

Nice. Came out looking great.


----------



## mille162 (Apr 7, 2019)

24k Yellow band/white gold setting for her with the band hand carved with mermaid tail design so it really never shows scratches or wear. Polished titanium for me. I like how lite weight it is and does not easily scratch/show wear as it’s worn.


----------



## Tanalasta (Apr 7, 2019)

Platinum is harder to work with for a jewellery in general than gold alloys and also has a higher melting point. It also costs more. 

White gold is the most popular. There are variations in alloys. Some will stay white. Most however are rhodium electroplated. An easy thing to refresh for 20 dollars at the jeweller you buy your ring for. How often depends on usage but ever 6-12 months if you prefer to do so. Many after a while don’t bother. 

There are different plat alloys. Generally 90 or 95’percent platinum with either ruthenium, iridium etc. A quick google will explain the nuances. Ruthenium is harder, iridium softer but more shiny. Plat develops a patina over time. 

Palladium is cheaper. 

Titanium is dull grey and very cheap but can’t be resized. Just throwing it in there


----------



## ian (Apr 7, 2019)

In other news, the OP already bought the ring and proposed.


----------

